# [emerge] Multiple pb de compile [Résolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'ai réussi a redémarrer un Pc sur lequel une gentoo n'avait pas été mise à jour depuis 6 mois.

J'ai fait un emerge --sync

puis un emerge -Duva world mais

Plusieurs paquets bloquaient, je les ai donc désinstallés puis emerger de nouveau.

J'ai ensuite relancé un emerge -Duva world et il y avait environ 200 paquets à mettre à jour.

Toutefois je n'étais pas au bout de mes peines puisque certain emerge de paquet plantait pendant la compilation.

J'ai donc fait un emerge -Duva system qui a fonctionné à l'exception du paquet : sys-apps/kbd.

J'ai ensuite fait un revdep-rebuild et là gros message d'erreur :

```
ataualpa ~ # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 =sys-devel/gettext-0.17 =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73 =media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.1 =kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7 =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6 =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7 =kde-base/libksieve-3.5.7 =kde-base/certmanager-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6 =kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.7 =kde-base/libkcal-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5 =kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7 =kde-base/kfind-3.5.7 =kde-base/kwin-3.5.7 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.7 =kde-base/kmail-3.5.7-r2 =kde-base/kdm-3.5.5-r1 =kde-base/konsole-3.5.5 =kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7 =kde-base/ktnef-3.5.7 =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7 =kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7 =kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.4 =kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.5 =kde-base/kghostview-3.5.5 =kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.7 =kde-base/libkmime-3.5.7 =kde-base/kontact-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5 =kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.5 =kde-base/kate-3.5.5-r1 =kde-base/kget-3.5.5 =kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5 =kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1 =kde-base/kgamma-3.5.5 =kde-base/kamera-3.5.5 =kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.5 =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3 =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2 =x11-libs/pango-1.18.3 =x11-wm/compiz-0.5.0 =media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 =net-p2p/kmldonkey-0.10.1 =net-p2p/ktorrent-2.2.2 =net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 =media-video/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20071022 =kde-misc/yakuake-2.7.5 =media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1

..........

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1".

```

et pourtant

```
ataualpa ~ # emerge -s amarok

Searching...

[ Results for search key : amarok ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

*  dev-perl/DCOP-Amarok

      Latest version available: 0.035

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1 kB

      Homepage:      http://search.cpan.org/~jcmuller/

      Description:   Perl Interface to Amarok via system's dcop

      License:       Artistic

*  dev-perl/DCOP-Amarok-Player

      Latest version available: 0.036

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 4 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.cpan.org/modules/by-authors/id/J/JC/JCMULLER/DCOP-Amarok-Player-0.036.readme

      Description:   Perl interface to Amarok via dcop

      License:       Artistic

*  media-plugins/vdr-amarok [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.0.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 50 kB

      Homepage:      http://irimi.ir.ohost.de/

      Description:   VDR plugin: amarok frontend

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/amarok

      Latest version available: 1.4.8

      Latest version installed: 1.4.6-r1

      Size of files: 12,401 kB

      Homepage:      http://amarok.kde.org/

      Description:   Advanced audio player based on KDE framework.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/amarokfs

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 364 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52641

      Description:   A full screen frontend for Amarok.

      License:       GPL-2

```

Voici la liste des paquets que je ne peux toujours pas mettre à jour. Il y a une majorité de paquets kde-base qui font que je ne peux même plus lancer KDE alors que il y a 6 mois tout fonctionnait correctement.

```
ataualpa ~ # emerge -Dua world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qscintilla-1.7.1 [1.5.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.5 [1.1.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22-r1 [0.20]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 [3.5.6]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libkdcraw-0.1.1  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.5 [0.1.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kgamma-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kghostview-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.7 [3.5.4]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7 [3.5.5] LINGUAS="-csb% -th%"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kate-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kget-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2 [2.2.14] USE="alsa%* -curl% -dbus% -gnome% -pdf%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.3-r3] USE="hal%* pam%*"

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1 [0.5.0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kamera-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/ktorrent-2.2.4 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2 [0.9.1] LINGUAS="-fa% -nds%"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.7 [3.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.8 [1.4.6-r1] USE="amazon%*" LINGUAS="-ne%"

```

et voici le genre d'erreur que je me prends pour tous ces paquets (ici kget).

```

ataualpa ~ # tail /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kget-3.5.7/temp/build.log

 *        kde.eclass, line  322:  Called econf '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

 *         ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kget-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Voilà ça fait un petit moment que j'ai décroché de linux, si vous pouviez m'aider à résoudre mon problème ou à en trouver la source ce serait sympa !

Je pense que si tous ces paquets ne s'installe plus c'est tous pour la même raison. Je vous écoute.Last edited by BENJI on Mon Jan 14, 2008 10:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## montesq

```
there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1"
```

et pour cause l'ebuild amarok-1.4.6-r1 n'est plus dans portage (on va pas l'alourdir en gardant des versions datant de l'antéchrist)...

En tout cas le revdep-rebuild est chargé...

Essai n°1) tu emerge la dernière version d'amarok et tu refais un revdep-rebuild après. (en ayant pris soin de supprimer les fichiers /root/.revdep-rebuild/)

Essai n°2) tu vires tous les packages qui dépendent d'amarok : encore faut-il savoir lesquels?

Essai n°3) tu vires des fichiers /root/.revdep-rebuild toutes les occurences à amarok.

Une fois que ton revdep-rebuild s'est bien terminé, tu vas brûler un cierge, tu croises les doigts, tu touches du bois... tu relances ton emerge -uDa world et soit tu rajoutes [résolu] dans ton titre  :Smile:  soit tu nous postes tes erreurs à la compilation!

----------

## BENJI

Je ne crois pas que se soit si simple, l'exemple que j'ai posté est mal choisit d'ailleur voilà ce que donne l'emerge d'amarok le plus récent :

```

 *             ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-1.4.8/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-sound/amarok-1.4.8:

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/amarok-1.4.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   amarok-1.4.8.ebuild, line   88:  Called kde_src_compile

 *            kde.eclass, line  170:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *            kde.eclass, line  340:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *            kde.eclass, line  322:  Called econf '--disable-mysql' '--disable-postgresql' '--without-opengl' '--without-xmms' '--without-libvisual' '--enable-amazon' '--without-libgpod' '--without-mp4v2' '--without-ifp' '--without-helix' '--without-libnjb' '--without-libmtp' '--without-musicbrainz' '--without-daap' '--with-xine' '--without-mas' '--without-nmm' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--without-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

 *             ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-1.4.8/temp/build.log'.

```

Toutes les compilations des paquets listé plus haut se finissent par le même genre de message d'erreur.

Ah de plus maintenant mon clavier est en qwerty et il est impossible de le repasser en "fr". C'est à cause du paquet kdb qui dont l'emerge plante lui aussi.

Qu'est-ce que je peux vous envoyer comme info supplémentaires pour obtenir de l'aide ?

Autres exemples :

```

* Messages for package x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                         ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   shared-mime-info-0.22-r1.ebuild, line   33:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed."

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed.

```

```

* Messages for package x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

```

```

 * Messages for package media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line  170:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line  340:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line  322:  Called econf '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--without-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

 *    ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

```

```

* Messages for package media-libs/libkdcraw-0.1.1:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/libkdcraw-0.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line  170:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line  340:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line  322:  Called econf '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--without-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

 *    ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

```

----------

## geekounet

Donne nous les vrais messages d'erreur plus haut, plutôt que l'erreur d'emerge, ça sera plus utile   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster ton emerge --info, ça va permettre de vérifier l'état de ta Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

tu récupères la ligne d'emerge que te donne revdep-rebuild mais tu vires les versions...

----------

## geekounet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> tu récupères la ligne d'emerge que te donne revdep-rebuild mais tu vires les versions...

 

revdep-rebuild -X tout simplement  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour votre aide

Le revdep-rebuild - X a été salutère !

Un dernier paquet se montre récalcitrant xinit :

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1 to /

 * xinit-1.0.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking xinit-1.0.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled.

 *

 * ERROR: x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xinit-1.0.5-r1.ebuild, line   37:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled."

 *  The die message:

 *   You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1:

 * You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled.

 *

 * ERROR: x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xinit-1.0.5-r1.ebuild, line   37:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled."

 *  The die message:

 *   You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Bon je sais lire "You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled."

Mais je fais ça comment ?

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

un petit :

```

# echo "sys-apps/dbus X" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

Puis tu ré-émerge dbus, et enfin xinit  :Wink: 

Pour les MAJ, j'utulise le -N en plus, pour installer les nouveautés qui vont avec :

```

# emerge -NDauv world

```

@+,

Guile.

Edit : La 1ère commande permet de positionner le flag "X" pour sys-apps/dbus.

Soit tu le mets le flag "X" dans le USE de ton /etc/make.conf, mais se sera valable pour tous les paquets,

Soit tu utilise me /etc/portage/package.use pour définir les flags individuels par paquet.

Tu peux voir les flags de dbus via un 

```
 # emerge -pv sys-apps/dbus
```

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour ta réponse c'est en cours et du coup il y a de nouveau 22 paquets ...

A+ pour le dénouement... jusque là je ne pouvais plus lancer un startx, j'espère qu'une fois xinit réinstallé se sera possible.

----------

## d2_racing

Tu utilises quel profile au juste ?

Moi avec le 2007.0/desktop X est comme use par défaut.

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   tu récupères la ligne d'emerge que te donne revdep-rebuild mais tu vires les versions... 
> 
> revdep-rebuild -X tout simplement 

 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## BENJI

Ok pour startx j'ai du recompilé le driver nvidia car j'avais changer de carte graphique il y a 6 mois j'vais oublié.

Tout roule maintenant merci !

----------

## d2_racing

Je suis très content pour toi  :Smile: 

----------

